# Lee Valley Brad Point Bits - Set of Seven



## matt1970

nice review…

I will be in CHICO…weds-sat thanksgiving weekend…let me know if we can hook up for a brew…this time i will rerally make the time to get away!!!

i am sure the park is looking outstanding…we still have lots of leaves…our first cool week and lots of rain…but chico--has it been warm this fall???


----------



## JoeLyddon

Nice!

I really like Brad Point bits too!


----------



## MrWoody

I have had the 28 piece set for a couple of years now and would not hesitate to buy them again, if I had to.
Yes they are sharp. I received 3 stitches in each of 2 fingers when my chuck key slipped and my fingers brushed the bit.


----------



## boboswin

I bought a cheap set at the wood show last year to have a range of sizes over the prime ones from Lee Valley.
Big mistake- absolute garbage .
I am sheepishly finishing my Lee Valley set as we speak.

Bob


----------



## tenontim

I started using these about a year ago. They are some of the best I've found. I like the nice clean hole that they cut. I've replaced a whole index with them and bought a set of the hex adapters for the small drill sizes available.


----------



## boboswin

On a similar note I find tht the Lee Valley saw tooth bits are the only ones I've found that have a hex drive end so the larger circumference of the bits doesn't slip and ruin your chuck .

Bob


----------



## daviddoria

ChicoWoodnut - did you ever build a box for them? I just got some and am trying to decide what kind of box to make.


----------

